# This is how you make a fire!



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's a video that Kelly shot of Nugefan and Nicodemus showin off!!

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i702.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/huntin_dobbs/100_2575.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i702.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/huntin_dobbs/100_2577.flv">

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i702.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/huntin_dobbs/100_2578.flv">


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 10, 2009)

Great video's of the smoke/fire making skills... I do believe it was Medicine Man they had trying to make a fire, and I've never seen anyone try so hard... Poor Nuge had blisters on his hands  Amazing the amount of smoke that gives off too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2009)

Dang them boys are good...


----------



## stillman (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the videos.

What is the best wood here in GA to use for starting a fire this way?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2009)

stillman said:


> Thanks for the videos.
> 
> What is the best wood here in GA to use for starting a fire this way?



Yucca, mullein, horseweed, are preferred spindle woods. For the hearthboard, I like basswood or yucca. In the videos, yucca on yucca was used, which is my favorite of all of them. Horseweed on yucca made the fastest hand drill fire I have ever witnessed, though.

Thanks for postin` those Becca!


----------



## stillman (Aug 10, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Yucca, mullein, horseweed, are preferred spindle woods. For the hearthboard, I like basswood or yucca. In the videos, yucca on yucca was used, which is my favorite of all of them. Horseweed on yucca made the fastest hand drill fire I have ever witnessed, though.



Thanks, I'll have to gather some of these when I find them.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool videos. Got one of them flint knapping? I wish I could have been there. I will be next year. How many days does it last?


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 10, 2009)

No knapping video but I do have a little pictoral I'll be postin soon.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 11, 2009)

The fire makin was good. 
Where would I find such materials to do that with Nic? If I am out in the woods what do I look for?


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got a funny story for ya'll.  I was in the booth directly behind them when they were doing this.  We looked up and there was smoke everywhere.  One of the guys said "Oh no" and looked through the curtain.  He popped his head back and said "It's OK, they're just making fire from sticks."


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 11, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> The fire makin was good.
> Where would I find such materials to do that with Nic? If I am out in the woods what do I look for?



the flower stalk on a yucca plant is what we used for the hand drill and the fire board ....


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 11, 2009)

I've watched fire made that way several times, we have a man in our club named Joe Darnell (Tanasi bows) that did that but never seen it done so quickly before. I'm sure the materials would affect that. I guess some time lapse might have been there also. That was really cool to post. Looking forward to watching a knapping one.


----------



## danmc (Aug 12, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> The fire makin was good.
> Where would I find such materials to do that with Nic? If I am out in the woods what do I look for?



As Nic mentioned, the yucca is the flower stalk from a yucca plant.  To be honest, I've had my best luck at collecting yucca stalks from places like.... downtown Roswell, Woodstock, etc.  Better get to them fairly soon because the yucca moth larvae don't leave it in too good of shape if it stays out all year.

For basswood, look for water.  I don't see so much of it around here but maybe I'm not tuned into basswood well enough to see it when it's in front of me.

Mullein grows all over the place.  Takes 2 years to grow the flower stalk.  First year you get these big fuzzy leaves.  Think dandelion made out of polar fleece.  The 2nd year it sends up a flower stalk that can be 4' tall or 8' tall.  At the end it grows a bunch of little (half a dime or so) yellow flowers.  Then it turns brown up top.  From afar its about the size and shape of the top of a cattail but the texture is different.  This is one you can spot on the side of the road doing 80 Mph.  This one grows all over the US.  I've found them scattered around all of GA (well, north of the fall line is where I've spent any significant time) and up in northern Minnesota.
http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=VETH

After Nic told me about horseweed in a different thread here a year or two back I looked all over and one day realized it was one of the weeds in my back yard!  http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=COCA5

Now if I were only as fast as those guys with the fire bit...
Actually I do ok with it when I've collected the stuff and kept it nice and dry in my garage.  Not so good if you send me to the woods and say don't come back without flames.

-Dan


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome  I love it.  I would like to get a flint and steel set.  Any help?   thanks for the great video


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2009)

Check with Choctawlb, here on the Forum. He makes the best fire steels I have ever seen. I`m sure we can scratch up some flint, somewhere!  


There is enough horseweed on the sides of I 75, from around milemarker 190 thru 198, to give somebody a lifetime supply. I saw it today.


----------



## danmc (Aug 13, 2009)

Rocky Mtn Johnboy said:


> Awesome  I love it.  I would like to get a flint and steel set.  Any help?   thanks for the great video



I think I got mine from Cabelas:
http://tinyurl.com/oejn6d

Crazy Crow also has one:
http://tinyurl.com/r6tbh9


----------



## dmedd (Aug 13, 2009)

Man those are some awesome videos Becca. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Jranger (Aug 13, 2009)

Great job on both all of it!


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like the smoke alarms were about to go off.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Poor Nuge had blisters on his hands  !



They look a lot better today ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2009)

I wish now that I had broken out my bow drill and done a few with it too. I had it with me, and never used it.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 14, 2009)

Can you guess what I've been doing??? Tried for a good while and this is all I got so far!! Had to call it quits to go get ready for work...


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2009)

dang darlin'  .... did ya git any smoke ?????

or say some wirty dirds .....


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 14, 2009)

My hands just quit hurting..I'm not sure I'll be trying that fire with a stick anymore..


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 14, 2009)

HAHA!!! she was cussin like a sailor!!!!  you oughta heard the words....!!!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 14, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> HAHA!!! she was cussin like a sailor!!!!  you oughta heard the words....!!!!!!



Potty Mouth

Videos turned out great! Nice work Dobbs!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> HAHA!!! she was cussin like a sailor!!!!  you oughta heard the words....!!!!!!



I bet she was!!!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 14, 2009)

Want to know how to do it without blisters ????? I know two ways ! They both take a little getting used too and a bit of pratice but they work. Both are hand drill methods. I thought for sure someone would have posted both by now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Want to know how to do it without blisters ????? I know two ways ! They both take a little getting used too and a bit of pratice but they work. Both are hand drill methods. I thought for sure someone would have posted both by now.




I reckon I should have mentioned the one method that I know. The other, I don`t know that one.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I should have mentioned the one method that I know. The other, I don`t know that one.




Thumbhole strap or mouth socket method ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Thumbhole strap or mouth socket method ?



Thumbstrap.


----------



## Hog4DADY (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats great to know I've seen fires started with fine steel wool & Battreis It worked ; )


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 14, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Want to know how to do it without blisters ????? I know two ways ! They both take a little getting used too and a bit of pratice but they work. Both are hand drill methods. I thought for sure someone would have posted both by now.



You mean I went through all that pain for nothin!!! Ha ha I'd like to hear how those work... But I've told myself I'm gonna get fire this way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> You mean I went through all that pain for nothin!!! Ha ha I'd like to hear how those work... But I've told myself I'm gonna get fire this way.



After you get fire the way I showed you, then, I`ll show you the thumbstrap way.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 14, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> dang darlin'  .... did ya git any smoke ?????
> 
> or say some wirty dirds .....



No smoke yet dang it! I was just getting the rythm down and the drill slipped off so I threw it and said just a couple wirty dirds(Imagine me fishing). I have a new respect those of you that can do this!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2009)

Becca, the ability to make fire, along with water and shelter, are the three most important elements of survival. Keep at it. With practice, you`ll be able to do it with no trouble.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 15, 2009)

*A magnifying glass or cigarette lighter work good too.*

LOL. I like your skills,


----------



## trckdrvr (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, skillfully done.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's MM taking a shot at it


----------



## knap_123 (Aug 15, 2009)

wow, can you hang out with my wife and rub some of your mogo off on her? lol  aweome thread guys and now i got to go find some yucca and start another mess for her to complain about.


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 15, 2009)

knap_123 said:


> wow, can you hang out with my wife and rub some of your mogo off on her? lol



Hmmmm NO....

I do have an idea of how to start a fire though..


----------



## RickD (Aug 16, 2009)

Question..First off I`m impressed but doesnt that give your hands blisters from the friction


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2009)

RickD said:


> Question..First off I`m impressed but doesnt that give your hands blisters from the friction



It does, but if you can get the coal, in just a couple of passes down the spindle, it cuts down on wear and tear on your hands.


----------



## E_Catron (Aug 27, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> "It's OK, they're just making fire from sticks."





nice videos! especially considering the lovely lady in the audience.


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

How come you move your hands down the shaft of the spindle as your turn it?  I noticed both of you did it the same way so that must be part of the technique?

Is it better to use the hearth piece on the leather (out in the woods) or was that to keep it off the concrete?  I have seen guys use flat or concave rocks to hold the hearth as well.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 28, 2009)

Moving your hands down the shaft applies downward pressure needed to get your heat. 
My understanding is that the leather was put under the hearth to catch the coal so it can be easily placed in the "birdnest", Nick or Andy correct me if I'm wrong!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks HD.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 28, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Moving your hands down the shaft applies downward pressure needed to get your heat.
> My understanding is that the leather was put under the hearth to catch the coal so it can be easily placed in the "birdnest", Nick or Andy correct me if I'm wrong!!



you are correct chicky .... 

you could use bark or leaves , just something to catch your coal / ember ......


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried this today and got smoke, but how do you get the coal?


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 15, 2009)

caveman168 said:


> I tried this today and got smoke, but how do you get the coal?




more downward pressure ..... friction ....

post up a pix of your setup , and fireboard notch ...


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok I hope I did this right, heres the pics of my "setup" I started with a small notch, but after I couldnt get a coal I cheated and tried a battery drill just to see what would happen. I didnt get a coal that way either. I was able to get a little smoke by using just my hands, but never was able to get that ember. As you can see my notch turned into a hole. What should I do diffrent?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2009)

Caveman, read this link, and cut a notch, just like the ones in my hearthboard. You have to have that notch there.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=44712&highlight=primitive+fire+makin


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Nic, I cant wait to try it tommorow. My wife has been laughin at me pretty hard I need to redeem myself!


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 16, 2009)

I would freeze if i had to build a fire like that !!!


----------

